# Hawkeye Lite Pedigree Program



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone useing the Hawkeye 2007 Lite Pedigree System? I've used the Hawkeye program in the past and got an invite to try the 2007 Lite. A simple pedigree system without all the bells and whistles, best is FREE! www.comproware.com is the site.

Jim


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

Has any1 try this lite program out? If so, how's the program and is it really free? user-friendly? Thank you!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

it's kinda hard to register try it 4 time already ....and when i download it, it only said 21 days left ..trial


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

I've down loaded it and have been useing it for months with no problem.

Jim


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am going to use it. I ran into a problem with it though. When you go to register for the online account it never sent me a confirmation Email. Now it will not let me make a new account because my Email address is in there database. I can not contact them because they do not monitor support Emails any more and you have to log in to get support and I can not log in. anyone know of another way to contact them?


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

make a seperate email so you can retry to download it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Andyfitz said:


> I am going to use it. I ran into a problem with it though. When you go to register for the online account it never sent me a confirmation Email. Now it will not let me make a new account because my Email address is in there database. I can not contact them because they do not monitor support Emails any more and you have to log in to get support and I can not log in. anyone know of another way to contact them?


that what happen to me 4 time ...4 different email


----------



## skybendersloft (Nov 6, 2010)

Ask someone you know you who can log into comproware and have them create a loft name for you. they can just put ur email in and you'll get a confirmation email from comproware with the ID and Key activation. I had one of my uncle do it for me and it worked.
Also you can download without having to log in.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

skybendersloft said:


> Ask someone you know you who can log into comproware and have them create a loft name for you. they can just put ur email in and you'll get a confirmation email from comproware with the ID and Key activation. I had one of my uncle do it for me and it worked.
> Also you can download without having to log in.


Anyone have an online account with them Sens me a pm if you can help. I woud like you to send them an email for me and I will give you my email adress so they can get back to me


----------

